# Look who I met at Poodle Rescue



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Ahhh! He is so cute!! It's the holidays, somehow you ended up in the same place as Louie... I think it's a sign you should get him!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Give that dog a home.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I totally agree... He is so pretty and he should go home with you


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

You know you want him


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

I think Beau needs a friend for Christmas!


----------



## spookiesmom (Dec 31, 2011)

We should have named Kris Chemo instead. Had I been up to bathing Spookie, I'd never have seen him at the groomers.

Go for it!!!


----------



## Abbe gails Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

SOOOOO ok, when does Louie, get to come home ?????? You know he has your heart, and Beau needs a play mate. There ya go.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

LEUllman said:


> * He does not care for cats.*


Louie sounds like the purrrrfect dog to me!  lol


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

I hope you get him!


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

_"...somehow you ended up in the same place as Louie... I think it's a sign you should get him..."_
Sometimes things like this happen for a reason. 
Louie is a little cutie! And he sounds like a sweetheart. 
Your desciption of how Louie acted with you is exactly how Lily was when we met her, such a little love-bug. So did Beau meet Louie yet?


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

LEUllman said:


> I dropped Beau off for his groom this morning, and Madeline asked, "Did you see his twin out there?" (The smaller rescue dogs are in a big enclosed area with a sliding glass door.) So one my way out, with Beau's piteous cries ringing in my ears (he's such a drama queen), I stopped to meet Louie. OMG, what a sweetie! Came right up to me, practically crawled in my lap, licked my nose, curled against my leg for pets, the whole nine yards! I want him sooo bad. He does look a lot like Beau, and at 6 months is the same age Beau was when we got him. Did I mention I want him?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Soooooooooooooo, have you discussed this with Beau yet? I think he'd like a brother! Sunny says, "Go for it!"


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Lily's-Mom said:


> So did Beau meet Louie yet?


Not yet, and therein lies the rub. Beau is generally pretty shy around other dogs, and the last time my sister brought her corgi over to our house, we ended up with a rather noisy (and scary) confrontation. I just don't know how Beau is going to react to another dog in "his" house. Louie is a puppy, though, and if we're careful (and lucky) I have a feeling it might work out.

Madeline told me she has Louie's papers, and he passed the vet check with no problems.

If I think about this with my head, I come up with all kinds of reasons why a second dog makes no sense. My heart has other ideas.


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

second babies make no sense either, and people have them every day... 

(I am an only child...) 

handling two instead of just one is more and less work  (But I think it gets easier when it is full time, rather than jsut playdates)

sarah


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

LEUllman said:


> Not yet, and therein lies the rub. Beau is generally pretty shy around other dogs, and the last time my sister brought her corgi over to our house, we ended up with a rather noisy (and scary) confrontation. I just don't know how Beau is going to react to another dog in "his" house. Louie is a puppy, though, and if we're careful (and lucky) I have a feeling it might work out.
> 
> Madeline told me she has Louie's papers, and he passed the vet check with no problems.
> 
> If I think about this with my head, I come up with all kinds of reasons why a second dog makes no sense. My heart has other ideas.


Sometimes the heart knows more than the head... Why not try it out for a trial run over a weekend? See how they get along...


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Please tell me you go back for him! Yes, with him being a puppy, I bet he and Beau would work it out. Can you take them to meet and get acquainted? How does your family feel? I love having two, I really do. Meemes is a good bit smaller than Auggie, and they have different personalities. I love them both so much, and they are buddies.


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Go bring that baby home!!! There is never a good time to get a puppy/new dog or a second one. Your heart will guide you... People thought I was absolutely bonkers when I decided to get a poodle puppy...but I knew in my heart it was the right time and thing to do. So in response to the naysayers I would say " he is my frankly I don't give a damn what you think dog". Best thing I have done was follow my heart. Whatever you decide it will be the right thing for you. And all will be respectful of your choice... As long as "we" get first dibs if you don't bring him home... 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I have a feeling they will get along! Most of the corgis I've met have a lot of energy and prey drive... they wanted to herd Leroy and nip his ankles. I feel like in general, poodles get along with other poodles pretty well. They are on the same wavelength.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

No pressure *LEUllman*, but the forum _could_ use more minis! Lou is adorable, really irresistible I'd say. We'll keep watching to see; will he or won't he? Whatever you decide, it was a treat to see that sweet little mpoo pup and hear how friendly and happy he is. If you do come to call him your own, I know he'll readily become one of our favorites, just like Beau.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Chance meetings like that happen for a reason.  Beau would love a poodle brother I am sure! Trev doesn't always "love" every dog he meets but he accepted Raven without a single growl or bark. They were playing within seconds of introduction.  I say it's a good time...after all, what is better than a Christmas poodle?!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Just Do It! The fates are letting you know he needs you! Beau might have his nose out of joint for a minute but I think they'll get on just fine! I agree that poodles seem to recognize their own kind.....Molly ignores the Pom next door but is absolutely ecstatic when Pepe the mpoo comes out to play!


----------



## poo lover (Nov 7, 2012)

forget the horse the dog needs a home


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Give Louie a home for Christmas, Beau a brother to play with for Christmas, and give your family and yourself an adorable poodle puppy for Christmas!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Can you do a trial? You can't tell a whole lot in a couple days because it takes a couple weeks for everyone to adjust (ie Spoiled Beau ) , but you could get a sense of how two dogs would work out for you. There has to be a reason he was there right when you showed up. Usually two poodles get along well together. I know my two poodles love each other so much they lie curled up together and regularly clean each others ears and nibble gently on each other (so cute). They also keep each other entertained when I can't. Since the puppy is still young, Beau shouldn't feel threatened by him.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

_Dear Santa,

All I want for Christmas is a family and a home of my very own - and a big brother to love, play with and protect me.

Thank you.

Love, Louie

P.S. since I'm a poodle, you know I'm a good boy, but because I'm a puppy, I sometimes forget. I try really hard though. Thanks again!_


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

From one who has five...two is a breeze! Good luck whichever way you decide to go with this.


----------



## remster (Sep 21, 2012)

I've already said this via text, but I'm just going to reiterate:

PLEEEEAAAASSSEEEEEEE? I've never begged for a pony. That gives me licence to beg for a poodle that is clearly destined to be part of the family, right?

I would love to come home from college to a new puppy.


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

I say follow your heart! You won't regret it! I did and I got an Angel.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Could you offer to foster him over Christmas? That way you have made no long term promises, and would have an opportunity to see how it all worked out. But I have a feeling a mini pup as perfect as this will not be waiting long ... you may need to decide quickly!


----------



## organza.evidence (Dec 14, 2011)

Most dogs would need a company of other dogs – not all | Chic Choix
I find this article very interesting,maybe will help you 
I have two poodles,female was 15 months old when our boy came in the house.The main raison was that she is really friendly and playfull so I decided to bring her company-it was good decision.Your "new " boy is still puppy so I think all will be great!!!
This is photo of first day


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I just went from one poodle to two. I can't lie, it is harder, but I would do it again. They love to play together and Carley is 8 years old ! They wait on each other when they go out to potty. It is very sweet, but the main reason is I love to see Stella LOVING her life and knowing I gave it to her...


----------



## first poodle (Jan 12, 2010)

We've had 2 dogs at a time and 1 dog at a time and I like have 2 better. The only parts that I think are more difficult are extra costs of food, grooming and kenneling. We've always had bigger dogs so it isn't as easy to go visiting but not impossible and if we can't take them with us, they have each other wherever they are. The 2 we have now aren't even best friends but they sure do miss each other if separated.


----------



## Pup's mom (Mar 15, 2011)

My husband saw this and said if we were there we would take him ! He would be a good friend for the nice big standard we will get one day


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

fjm said:


> Could you offer to foster him over Christmas? That way you have made no long term promises, and would have an opportunity to see how it all worked out. But I have a feeling a mini pup as perfect as this will not be waiting long ... you may need to decide quickly!


Fostering sounds like a good idea. Don't forget it's not just you and Beau, you need to make sure you offer Louie the best home environment too. He has already been left once, so it's the right thing to not commit unless certain

That said....he is adorable!!!! I want him for home with Harry !!!LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I thought of you today, when after 20 minutes waiting patiently in one bank while we sorted out a complex issue for my neighbour, my dogs found themselves waiting even longer while my own bank muddled up a fairly simple request. They were very quiet, and not pulling on the leash, but I was aware of subdued squeaking - I looked down and they were playing a wonderful game of mouth wresting at my feet, happily entertaining each other while the humans got on with whatever boring stuff it was that kept them busy ... sometimes two really are easier than one!


----------



## Wilbur5 (Jan 25, 2012)

My Gibbs is also shy/afraid of other dogs as he has been attacked twice by dogs of irresponsible pet owners. I really wanted a companion for him. So, we got a pup. I was super nervous so I had my 18 year old daughter who is absolutely amazing with animals intoduce them (I didn't want my nerves to affect Gibbs) and now, 2 1/2 months later, Gibbs is the best big brother ever. I am so amazed at him (I know I shouldn't be, after all he is a poodle), he is extremely patient and I pretty much didn't even have to potty train the puppy, Gibbs did it for us (the puppy follows him and does everything he does). Whenever the puppy picks something up she is not suppose to, like a shoe, Gibbs snatches it from her and brings it to me. He knows what is allowed and what is not! Anyways, it could work and I defeinately think two is better than one! Good Luck.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

I was also going to say that poodles seem to know their own breed somehow (my pom was the sam way with other poms too). Lily likes other dogs but seems to be more connected when she meets other poodles and poodle mixes. I think a "trial run" /foster home is a great idea. No pressure and see how things go. Let us know...


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

So we continue to mull over this big decision. I know I have to move fast, because pure-bred poodles like Louie get snapped up quick. I just spoke with Madeline, and she tells me he's chipped, neutered, and ready to go. She even has his AKC papers. She suggests I bring Beau over, and we let them have a chance to play together for an hour in a separate run. Then, if they get along, they ride home and enter the house together so Louie doesn't just "invade" Beau's turf. Only thing is, Beau get very anxious as we approach her house -- he recognizes where we are going pretty quickly. So I wonder if he will be himself, or too stressed to even pay attention to Louie. Guess there's only one way to find out.

Poodles must generate some sort of reality distortion field, cause I can't believe I'm seriously considering this.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

MPS strikes again. I can't even tell you the joy multiples bring into your life. You have to experience it for yourself and you will never want an only child again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

Hope this works out!! Jewel enjoys when I foster little dogs, even sharing a dog bed with them.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Good luck, Leumann. Don't be surprised if Beau puts Louie in his place at first. I wish they could meet both away from your house and away from the groomers for Beau's comfort, but at least they will meet!

Your daughter being away at college may be why the house feels like it has some room for two now. 

You don't have to do it, but he is awfully cute. It's hard to turn down a well adjusted, pretty poodle who is so young! Good luck with whatever you decide to do.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Well, one thing is for sure, if you are internally stressed and anxious, Beau will feel it and be that way too, so best you just act like it's no big deal, and you are just running errands and then just sort of, "Beau, look what we have here?" Wanna play? The only reason I say this is because I am usually the guilty party in projecting something to my poodle ---- first Jake and now Sunny. I really have to neutralize myself and it works out much better. He will tell you if it's ok or not.


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

I would go for it. you will always think about this dog now and be sorry you missed it. 
It will keep your other dog company and a good play companion.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

In my very limited experience, the first meeting is not necessarily an indicator of how the two dogs will do together in the long run. When I got Bob (he was 4 1/2 at the time), I did a trial run for one day. Bob peed in the house, pooped in the house, stole butter from the counter and Sophie (my other spoo) didn't like him one bit. So I told his owner that I was not interested. His owner (a salesman, by the way), smiled and said "OK, how about if we try it again tomorrow?" Not sure why I agreed to that, but I did. The next day, Sophie was delighted to see Bob and the rest is history. 

After Sophie died, I got my first puppy, Cammie. Bob refused to acknowledge her presence in the house for 3 days. But she used her considerable charms to win him over, and now they are best of friends.

Anyway, my advice for what it is worth is to do a trial for a week or two. Or take Louie and keep it in the back of your mind that if it doesn't work out, you have a very adoptable dog on your hands and I'm sure that a good home could be found for him.

IMO, it is best to let the 2 dogs work out their relationship with minimal human interferance.

Go for it! We are all rooting for you! And for Louie!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I was warned that Stella could be a problem ... I was told to be careful ! I had the two dogs meet on a walk that neither dog had been before. Stella did go insane, but I made her walk pass Carley. My mom had Carley. We walked the two together, but did not let them smell ect. After a bit they were much more interested in the area than each other, so we got closer. Both dogs were with me by the time we got back to the car. I did have my mom drive Carley home and they were fine with each other when we got home. Carley is a very calm dog and I think that helps. You need to stay calm as well. Both my dogs were adults. I think a puppy will be a breeze. Good Luck! So happy for everyone!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I can't wait to hear all about it! You should video it! (ha ha --- then for sure Beau would know something is up!). Beau will tell you if it will work, I am sure.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Update: Beau is at Madeline's meeting Louie! Initial meeting in a bedroom-sized space wasn't real encouraging, as Beau kept backing up and hiding behind me every time Louie approached. There was some growling and lip curling. They are together now in a large space, with sliding glass doors on two sides. My daughter and I had to leave after a few minutes, and let Beau see us walk out the door. Otherwise, all he was going to do is cry at the door and ignore Louie. Madeline is monitoring them. We're going back in an hour. I will report the results when we get back.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Ok, meet and greet accomplished. I'm told Louie tried and tried to initiate play, but was ignored. He finally gave up and curled up in his bed. Beau stood at the door the whole time waiting for me to come and rescue him from what I have to assume is his idea of a house of horrors. Sigh.

It's good that no blood was spilled, but I just don't know what to do at this point. My feeling is that Beau would tolerate Louie, at best. Maybe that would be good enough, but life is complicated enough around here with one (high maintenance) poodle to wait on. Louie is a total lovey, and there are already people in line to adopt him if we pass. As romantic and tempting as it would be to just snatch him up, adding another dog to our family would be a stretch both financially and emotionally. It might be best to just concentrate our efforts on the sweet boy we already have -- Lord knows he could always use more training and exercise.

We're going to talk it over as a family tonight, then sleep on it. I told Madeline we'll let her know our decision tomorrow. Either way, 1,000,000 thanks to all of you who weighed in; Poodle folks are the best!

For his part, Beau is very, very glad to be home after a stressful afternoon:


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Glad you gave it a shot. I go back and forth about a "friend" for Sunny and am daily on the poodle rescue/adoptions in my local area. I keep thinking it would be good for him. Denise told me if I do that to be sure and let Sunny decide -- give it a trial run, etc. As wonderful as it sounds, sometimes I think he has gotten used to being a solo guy after sharing for 3 years! His breeder did offer to fly down and bring a retired CH mini female (6 years old) if I really wanted to do 2, as she knows they'd be fine together and she is a bit more independent, too. Honestly, if I left Sunny like you did Beau and there was another dog, he would not play at all (I guarantee it) and would be more concerned about where I went....was I coming back.... etc. I totally understand.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Any chance that Madeleine (or someone) could bring Louie to your house for a visit tomorrow? As I mentioned above, neither of my dogs reacted well on first meeting to the new dog that I brought into the house. But both adjusted well and enjoyed the companionship in the long run. Could you foster Louie for a day or two? Or even for a couple of hours?

All the best to you, whatever you decide to do.


----------



## Abbe gails Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

Well, if your not 100 % sure, then I say pass. Beau will pick up on the fact that your not sold on this, and he wont be eather.And for my 2 cents, your thinking about this way too much, that makes it not a good thing. When its right, its right, and you just know, and you dont have to put this much thought in to it. I , hope that i have not up set you, just trying to help you, and the 2, boys. Its just better if ALL 3 of you are happy.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

I agree with peppersb. Try to get them together again in different setting. I have done the meet and greet 4 times and not one of them went smoothly without some upset and ruffled feathers. Dogs will establish their own pecking order and interaction if left to their own devices. Some take longer than others but all of mine have ended up loving each other and getting along. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I_ completely _understand your thinking at this point* LEUllman*. Just know what you have here is a win-win situation; Beau is happy at home with his all human pack, and irresistible Louie will be in someone's heart and home before you can say supercalifragilisticexpialidocious. I commend you for giving the decisions so much thought. It's not easy to say "no" to puppy love, but it can be a good decision all the same. Please go to bed and rise early so you tell us your family's final decision after you've slept on it!!


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

LEUllman......I have five poos (2 standards and three toys), the last two I got are the standards and when Jordan arrived Baby Lu was between 4 and 5. Lu HATED Jordan (5 month old puppy), I can remember saying "what did I do...she is so unhappy and I ruined her life". After about three weeks Lulu showed her a little attention, playing quite infrequently.....I was so upset that I did this to her (although Jordan was bought as a playmate for her). After about two months they became inseparable, partners in crime if you will, they do everything together.........and are the best of friends. They were out walking this summer (leashed), there was a pitbull attack, Lu fought back....she protected her sister and best friend. In the attached photo, Jordan is 11 months, by then they were already BFF's.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Chagall's Mom is right it is a win-win. I am sure whatever your decision is it will be the right one. I do think personality wise Beau would be fine and warm up to the pup. Swizzle is standoffish till he gets to know the other dog. After he has adjusted it is play time. The fact that Louie did not pester Beau and the fact that Beau started to ignore Louie I actually see as very positive. You just have to see if another dog works for your family now. I actually think it is great you are thinking things through. It is those impulse puppy pick ups that can cause issues. I bet there will be a lot of serious discussion at your house tonight.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I vote for the trial run approach if you feel it. Even though this story will be about cats, not poodles, it will illustrate the idea of why a trial of longer duration could be good. When I was an apartment dweller and had no yard to have a dog I had a persian cat. When Olivia was about five I decided that she seemed very bored. I decided to get a kitten for a companion for her. I ended up with two Maine **** girls (sisters). At first it was awful, hissing, spitting nobody ate, etc. I took all three of them to the vet about two days after I brought Jackie and Alex home for a new kitten check and Olivia's annual. I picked Livvy up to put her in her carrier and she threw up on my shoes! Six months later when I had Jackie and Alex out at the vet overnight to be spayed I thought Olivia was going to die from the anxiety of it all. They all loved each other very much and when Olivia died Jackie and Alex missed her as much as I did. Jackie is on the left, Alex on the right and Olivia is in the middle in the picture of us all. 

However if you decide otherwise you know he will go someplace great, so you shouldn't feel regrets.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Actually I think their meeting went quite well....It takes time for them to lose the wariness and the fact no one got agressive is a good sign! But no matter what decision you make, let it be you and your family's! Like mentioned, no matter what, someone will give him a good and hopefully loving home even if it isn't you. Good luck!


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

When I took 3-year-old Beau, to meet a 4.5 month old puppy at the breeder he wasn't thrilled. Puppy wanted to play and jumped on him. He growled and I was upset. The breeder told me that was nothing. He was just setting boundaries. As I sat there a while longer they both ignored each other. I think he would have been very upset and stressed, if I had left him there. I decided to bring Belle home with us. Five years later we are together and all are fine. You will have to decide what will work for you. Good luck!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I don't think you should feel bad if you decide not to adopt Louie. At least you tried and thought it through! That is more than what most people do.

Just a warning though - it's dangerous if you ask a bunch of poodle people if you should get another poodle... the answer will be YES! lol A friend of mine kept posting pics of poodle puppies that a breeder recently had. I try not to look at those, cause the temptation is too much. And now that I added another cat, I'm at my limit!

I also feel like the first visit wasn't bad. Louie respected Beau's bounadries and left him alone. People always think a neutral place for two dogs to meet is best... but I think letting them meet in your home or backyard is better. You're comfortable in your own home, so is your dog, so both of you facing a new dog will be easier. I took Leroy to meet a black standard at the poodle rescue. Leroy probably thought I was going to take him back to the rescue and leave him there. I put him in a kennel so I could look at some of the dogs - he cried so much! His separation anxiety is so bad. So he was already anxious and amped up with thinking I was leaving him. So when it came down to the interacting with the black standard, Leroy wanted nothing to do with the dog. He kept following me and his eyes were on me at all times. He did not want me to leave him and was so worried about what I'd do next. The black standard seemed interested by wanting to sniff Leroy, but that's about it. I thought the first meeting went terribly - but other people said not to place too much concern into it. I didn't know how to feel about it, but by the time I decided that I should just suck it up and bring a dog home - the black standard was already adopted out. I regretted dragging my feet and still regret it. Then came the opportunity to adopt Louis. His name is pronounced "Louie" so I'm partial to the poodle pup's name! I did not know much about Louis, only his age and gender and a VERY general description and a couple of pictures. I was very indecisive until it came down to it, I said "why not!" I brought him home and acted like he was already part of the pack. Leroy was so excited and wanted to play, but the size and personality difference did not lend much to playing, and Louis growled and snarled and put Leroy is his place. They cannot play with each other like two big dogs, but they do compliment each other very well. And I think I would get annoyed if I had two dogs that were at the same energy level ALL the time. Leroy's separation anxiety is much better with Louis, and Louis has more confidence with Leroy around - he is more willing to meet strangers. 

I do wonder how the meeting would have went if you had Louie and Beau both at your place, and you ignore Beau and give all of your attention to Louie. Maybe Beau would then want to join in and try to figure out what all of the commotion is about? it is also different when you have two dogs engaging in the same schedule and "pack activites" like walking, feeding, playing, etc. 

Also, my Sphynx cats don't aboslutely love each other, but tolerate each other enough to keep each other company lol. BTW, lily cd re - I can't believe you got a pic of your cats all in your lap without anyone killing each other! a lot of props to you! I don't mean to hijack this thread, but just included a pic of my three cats together! That's the closest they've been to each other with the new cat (Persian) around. I say, if three cats can get along - so can two dogs that are new to each other!


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

I feel you are putting human feelings onto Beau and that Louie would be good for Beau in the long run. It sounds more as if the meeting venue was upsetting Beau than the pup was. Why not try in a more neutral place that Beau is comfortable in. Louie sounds like a very well balanced confident young man.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Tonka and his brother got along only grudgingly in the 2 months that Watson was with us. And Spud and Tonka were never 'best of friends' during the several months that they lived together. 

There was always a bit of canine 'attitude' going on in the house around me. I never got comfortable with it . . . and neither did the dogs. 

Tonka is aloof, picky abt his food, toys and space . . . and just generally lives more comfortably being an 'only dog'. So that's the situation we went back to.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Just to close out this thread, we have decided not to adopt Louie. There's just too much tumult going on in our lives right now to justify what would have basically been an impulsive decision. I wasn't actively looking for another dog; Louie just happened to become available, and he seemed so right. . . . But after much reflection, now is simply not the time. Others have already expressed interest in him, so it's not like he won't quickly find a good home.

I really appreciate all of the thoughtful comments, both pro and con. You folks are the best!

I also have to say, the more poodles I meet, the more I appreciate the one I already have. For all his quirks, knowing how much we love Beau is what inspired us to think about getting another poodle, cause you can't have too much poodle love to go around!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Louie has been adopted. I'm glad, and a bit sad, too.

Someday . . . .


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*LEUllman*: The ones that get away always linger in our thoughts. Great to heard Louie has a home for the holidays, and forever more. You made a solid decision.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

LEUllman said:


> For all his quirks, knowing how much we love Beau is what inspired us to think about getting another poodle, cause you can't have too much poodle love to go around!


I totally agree, never enough poodle love! But you know in your heart what the right decision was to be. When the time is right to get a playmate for Beau, please keep us posted!

Sylvia & the Girls!


----------

